# Why Many Midwestern Towns Are Shrugging Off the Virus



## Robert59 (Nov 14, 2020)

Danny Rice has a good sense of how dangerous the coronavirus can be. What puzzles him are the people who have curtailed so much of their lives to avoid being infected by the virus. "I'm not going out and looking to catch it," he told the AP, sitting at a cluttered desk in his auto repair shop in the tiny eastern Nebraska community of Elmwood. "I don't want to catch it. But if I get it, I get it. That's just how I feel." Plenty of people agree with Rice, and health experts acknowledge those views are powering soaring COVID-19 infection rates, especially in parts of the rural Midwest where the disease is spreading unabated and threatening to overwhelm hospitals. 

https://www.newser.com/story/298772/why-many-midwestern-towns-are-shrugging-off-the-virus.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

Believe it or not, Robert, I'm with Mr. Rice.

I haven't allowed Covid-19 to run my life, but like a venomous snake, you have to show it respect and give it a wide birth.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

"I don't want to catch it. But if I get it, I get it. That's just how I feel." 

That's how they feel until they actually DO get it, at which point they hypocritically beg medical personnel to move heaven and earth to heal them.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

If that's his attitude, who cares about him? Care more for the innocents he infects and kills.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 14, 2020)

That kind of attitude is precisely why we may well have to contend with a nationwide lockdown, if the numbers keep rising at the pace of recent weeks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2020)

The cases are soaring at an alarming rate in Ohio.  Most counties are red now and threatening to go purple.  Over 8000 new cases a day now.  Our governor hasn't ordered a lockdown yet but is imploring people to wear masks and social distance.  Many don't listen, though, unfortunately.  

But even healthcare workers in the hospitals here are getting it-600 doctors, nurses and hospital workers at the Cleveland Clinic!  That's were I go but I won't go now even though they say it is safe---*it's not safe*--I was there and people had their masks down or off!  Can't wait till we have leadership that sets a good example.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Believe it or not, Robert, I'm with Mr. Rice.
> 
> I haven't allowed Covid-19 to run my life, but like a venomous snake, you have to show it respect and give it a wide birth.


_This is why it's spreading like wildfire. You won't have a life to run at all if it decides to take yours._


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

This is all such heart breaking news, and it goes on and on


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

No one wants to have this thing control our lives, but it's out there, it's real, and the more complacent people get the more at risk they are at not just contracting it but also spreading it.
You have to take the threat of this pandemic seriously, wear a mask do not shake hands, wash your hands more often.
Do not view wearing a mask as an infringement of your freedom and rights.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 15, 2020)

My wife and I take the virus seriously and are extremely careful, but ...

Being perfectly honest, I really can't say how I'd be reacting if I were 40 years younger.  I've never walked in those shoes and try to be slow in judging others.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> That kind of attitude is precisely why we may well have to contend with a nationwide lockdown, if the numbers keep rising at the pace of recent weeks.



It's why my state is back on lockdown.  We were doing well and the gov. eased the restrictions a bit and it came rushing back with a vengeance, far worse than it was before.  So here we are again.

I do not see why some people think it is so hard to just wear the damn mask, keep their distance, and wash their hands.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2020)

Tommy said:


> My wife and I take the virus seriously and are extremely careful, but ...
> 
> Being perfectly honest, I really can't say how I'd be reacting if I were 40 years younger.  I've never walked in those shoes and try to be slow in judging others.



As I recall, even when I was 40 years younger, I had enough sense not to want to die.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

I think most of this attitude comes from the swaggering "rah rah for our team" aspect of the whole thing. That will probably die down now.

But surprising as this is, I partially agree with what this fellow in Nebraska said. Like most of us, I am trying to find a happy medium between being stupid about it, and being absolutely hysterical and paralyzed by fear of the disease.  So, for instance, I do go to the grocery about every 2 weeks, I do go to Costco about once a month, I meet with my immediate family, outdoors when possible. We are all careful, wear masks at all times outside of the house, etc. 
As I've said in another thread, we've cancelled our usual big Thanksgiving dinner with my kids and grandkids flying in from all over the country. But my local son, grandson, and I are planning a small Thanksgiving dinner at my son's house, sitting widely spaced.

This is not a 100% guarantee of anything, but it's a level I can feel reasonably safe with, at this time. (It could change in either direction.)

The people in Iowa who are mentioned in the article, totally ignoring any and all common sense advice, are a different story. A lot of them will die, which is sad when it could have been avoided.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> grandson, and I are planning a small Thanksgiving dinner at my son's house, sitting widely spaced.
> 
> This is not a 100% guarantee of anything, but it's a level I can feel reasonably safe with, at this time. (It could change in either direction.)


You can't sit widely spaced enough. If somebody has the virus and you spend hours together, you're going to spread it. You might as well sit normally and hope for the best.


----------



## 911 (Nov 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> "I don't want to catch it. But if I get it, I get it. That's just how I feel."
> 
> That's how they feel until they actually DO get it, at which point they hypocritically beg medical personnel to move heaven and earth to heal them.


It all depends Star. Some people get the virus and it has very little effect on them. Conversely, some get it and die. He has chosen to not allow the virus to control his life. I would hope that we all take the necessary precautions to avoid getting the virus, but in the unlucky event that some of us do, we have to hope that the therapeutics work for us.

This thing I read were the younger crowds still insist on having parties an large get-togethers bothers the crap out of me. For our government to allow protesters and rioters to do their thing while not wearing masks, but then go on TV and tell us that we have to wear masks, avoid crowds wash our hands and so on. I know they feel invincible, but some young people do get the virus and although very few die, they are being very selfish. These young people have older parents and grandparents and should keep that in mind.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

911 said:


> It all depends Star. Some people get the virus and it has very little effect on them. Conversely, some get it and die. *He has chosen to not allow the virus to control his life.* I would hope that we all take the necessary precautions to avoid getting the virus, but in the unlucky event that some of us do, we have to hope that the therapeutics work for us.
> 
> This thing I read were the younger crowds still insist on having parties an large get-togethers bothers the crap out of me. For our government to allow protesters and rioters to do their thing while not wearing masks, but then go on TV and tell us that we have to wear masks, avoid crowds wash our hands and so on. I know they feel invincible, but some young people do get the virus and although very few die, they are being very selfish. These young people have older parents and grandparents and should keep that in mind.


Precisely. 

Exactly how dear husband and I have addressed the virus since day one, with much respect, but not to the point of hiding in our house, locking ourselves in a hermetically sealed chamber, and living off bread and water, because we're too afraid to venture outside.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

911 said:


> This thing I read were the younger crowds still insist on having parties an large get-togethers bothers the crap out of me. For our government to allow protesters and rioters to do their thing while not wearing masks, but then go on TV and tell us that we have to wear masks, avoid crowds wash our hands and so on. I know they feel invincible, but some young people do get the virus and although very few die, they are being very selfish. These young people have older parents and grandparents and should keep that in mind.


I've seen tightly packed, unmasked protesting crowds of every age and political stripe over the past few months, yesterday included.  It's very, very frustrating.  And it's not just younger people, the videos show oodles of unmasked seniors within those crowds.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 15, 2020)

Well, the virus has changed our lives. It has stopped us from doing the things, that we moved back to Colorado for and did when we lived here before. Most thing were cancelled. But, unlike many, we are coping with our disappointments. We have no family who live anywhere close to us (states away) and no kids/grandkids to think about. We will continue with wearing a mask and the social distancing AND, when the Covid19 vaccine comes out, will be right in line to get the two shots.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've seen tightly packed, unmasked protesting crowds of every age and political stripe over the past few months, yesterday included.  It's very, very frustrating.  And it's not just younger people, the videos show oodles of unmasked seniors within those crowds.



Well, StarSong, I seen the same video's and I wouldn't guarantee those "older" folks are Seniors. Someone can have the look of a Senior and not be one. I see it more as Millennials and GenX folks. A number of GenX folks can look like Seniors.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, StarSong, I seen the same video's and I wouldn't guarantee those "older" folks are Seniors. Someone can have the look of a Senior and not be one. I see it more as Millennials and GenX folks. A number of GenX folks can look like Seniors.


Did you happen to watch any of the YouTube videos from Sturgis during the motorcycle rally?  Primarily seniors, and almost no masks.

Sorry to dis on our generations, but we can be as thoughtless and foolish as the rest.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

Older people can be sold a bill of goods as well as younger ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I think most of this attitude comes from the swaggering "rah rah for our team" aspect of the whole thing. That will probably die down now.
> 
> But surprising as this is, I partially agree with what this fellow in Nebraska said. Like most of us, I am trying to find a happy medium between being stupid about it, and being absolutely hysterical and paralyzed by fear of the disease.  So, for instance, I do go to the grocery about every 2 weeks, I do go to Costco about once a month, I meet with my immediate family, outdoors when possible. We are all careful, wear masks at all times outside of the house, etc.
> As I've said in another thread, we've cancelled our usual big Thanksgiving dinner with my kids and grandkids flying in from all over the country. But my local son, grandson, and I are planning a small Thanksgiving dinner at my son's house, sitting widely spaced.
> ...


You are a lot safer outside with your family than you are in Costco or the grocery store. If you don't have a sufficient mask or if you aren't wearing it correctly you are exposing yourself to more of the virus in a hour shopping trip with a store full of people. You're all indoors breathing each others air. I don't like to risk it because for me personally I'm already exposed enough at work. But like my parents can't always get delivery so mom goes in. My brother and his wife are gallavanting about  and eating out.


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I've seen tightly packed, unmasked protesting crowds of every age and political stripe over the past few months, yesterday included.  It's very, very frustrating.  And it's not just younger people, the videos show oodles of unmasked seniors within those crowds.


Perhaps they remember those previous updates with the Mayors, doctors & several others standing shoulder-to-shoulder without masks, while telling us to maintain 6 ft social distancing & wear masks.  People don't like their intelligence insulted.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2020)

I heard a man  being interviewed on the news, and he said, "I don't believe in masks" ... what does that even mean?  He might as well say, "I don't believe in science" ... perhaps the world really is flat?

As one who has experienced both, I can assure him and his like-minded friends that a mask is a lot more comfortable than a respirator...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I heard a man  being interviewed on the news, and he said, "I don't believe in masks" ... what does that even mean?  He might as well say, "I don't believe in science" ... perhaps the world really is flat?
> 
> As one who has experienced both, I can assure him and his like-minded friends that a mask is a lot more comfortable than a respirator...


In other words it's his way of saying he refuses to wear them because he doesn't believe they will help.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> In other words it's his way of saying he refuses to wear them because he doesn't believe they will help.



Or because he's been brainwashed, often by his evangelical church.


----------

